# [APP] Proton Voltage Control - Easy UV for Netarchy kernels



## Jonathon

Getting it ready, full thread will be up in an hour or so.

Search for it in the Market! Proton Voltage Control







thanks to Spiicytuna for his contributions and for putting it up on the Market!

Requires a Netarchy Nexus kernel from version 1.3.0.6 onwards (ie any recent kernel should do).

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## Jonathon

Now supports Matr1x kernels (4.0 and up) with existing versions!

Also, there is a complete redo of Proton coming soon, I have been working on it this weekend and there's one last hurdle and I can release it. Much cleaner UI and more coming.

Sent from my Nexus S


----------



## B_ren

digging this app! works really well and makes UV much easier. Great work!!


----------



## Jonathon

"B_ren said:


> digging this app! works really well and makes UV much easier. Great work!!


Wait until you see what I've got in the works then! Much nicer UI and should bring a wider range of available voltages to use.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## B_ren

nice! can't wait... btw infin1ty is a stellar rom


----------



## Jonathon

"B_ren said:


> nice! can't wait... btw infin1ty is a stellar rom


Once again wait and see what I've got planned for my current rom project  it could take a while but I'm hoping it will be worth it.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DaX05

We are slowly moving over here lol..

Proton app was outstanding! You took an idea and made it better. Anyhow, I saw the sneak peak.. Looks very promising. Infin1ty 2 should be groundbreaking. 

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jonathon

"DaX05 said:


> We are slowly moving over here lol..
> 
> Proton app was outstanding! You took an idea and made it better. Anyhow, I saw the sneak peak.. Looks very promising. Infin1ty 2 should be groundbreaking.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


A trickle is better than nothing  I'm glad it's worked well, I still have a bit more to do, then I can release the next version. I may update it a few more times not too long after that as well, depending on how this one goes.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DaX05

Well, these are my settings in which I have had grest battery life,performance & responsiveness.

(Look at attachments)

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jonathon

"DaX05 said:


> Well, these are my settings in which I have had grest battery life,performance & responsiveness.
> 
> (Look at attachments)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


I find I can take down the lower to middle voltages, but leave the higher (1.3) and sometimes increase 1.4 for it to work on Netarchy.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DaX05

"Jonathon Grigg said:


> I find I can take down the lower to middle voltages, but leave the higher (1.3) and sometimes increase 1.4 for it to work on Netarchy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


I didn't touch 1.3 or 1.4

It works great on 1.3.8

What would you increase 1.4 to?

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jonathon

"DaX05 said:


> I didn't touch 1.3 or 1.4
> 
> It works great on 1.3.8
> 
> What would you increase 1.4 to?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


I'd only touch them if you overclock that high 

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DaX05

"Jonathon Grigg said:


> I'd only touch them if you overclock that high
> 
> Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


Which I don't. I'm usually at 1.2 ghz max. There's really no need for more.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## X1111

wrong post then edited ,sorry
please delete it Moderator ...


----------

